# ! PCACTION Hefte !



## occchopperboy (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
wie der Titel schon verrät geht es hier nicht um die PCGames sondern um die Gute alte PCACTION und ich bin einer der wenigen Pechvögel die vor einigen Wochen mit schrecken fest stellen mussten das alle PCA Magazine von insgesammt 3,5 Jahren von der eigenen Familie bei einer Aufräum Aktion im Müll gelandet sind !
Das ist aber noch nicht die Spitze des Eisbergs alle dazu gehörigen DVDs sind ebenfalls mit in die Versenkung geflogen, bis ich es gemerkt habe war der Container mit samt einem großen Teil meiner Jugend unterwegs zur Müllkippe !!!

Deshalb lasse ich hier nach vergeblichen Versuchen meinen letzten versuch los und frage hiermit ob irgend jemand in diesem Forum noch Exemplare aus den Jahrgängen 2007, 2008, 2009 und Vielleicht auch 2010 herum liegen hat (gerne auch mit DVDs) die eventuell aus dem Weg sollen oder stören, ich biete ihnen ein neues zu Hause mit Schutz vor Müllcontainern und aufräum wütigen Familien Mitgliedern  !

Wenn jemand Interesse hat sie weiter zu verkaufen gegen einen fairen Preis oder sie auch nur los werden will, bevor sie im Müll landen, kann sich auch direkt per E-mail: balzer_marco@web.de oder über mein Profil occchopperboy 
bei mir melden.
Übrigens es sind auch Ratschläge oder Tipps wo ich sonst noch Ersatz bekommen kann erwünscht, Danke im Voraus an alle die, die helfen wollen !!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marco Balzer


----------

